# Сайт > Главный раздел >  Интересная статья о том как продвигать свои товары на озон.

## tagrojucalo3

В наше век интернета можно продавать товары не только в офлайн магазинах. Но и конечно же в интернете, но самое главное не нужно для этого создавать сайт,  достаточно сделать карточки товары на популярных маркетплейсах вроде  ОЗОН, но как и во всех “продажах” есть определенные нюансы. А вот этих нюансах можно узнать только у проверенных людей или, например, почитать в подробной статье как продвигать свои товары на озон  [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ], что я вобщем и сделал, так как знакомых кто занимался бы продажам на озон, увы, не имею. 
Изучил всю статью, подчеркнул множество нюансов, вроде какую аналитику использовать, как продвигать, общие рекомендации по созданию карточек, ошибки, которые можно совершить и многое другое, что позволило мне быстро зарегистрироваться, создать классные карточки и самое главное максимально быстро выйти на прибыль. Также на сайте много других полезных статей. Рекомендую к ознакомлению !

----------

